
HTTP/2 for Web Developers - jgrahamc
https://http2.cloudflare.com/http-2-for-web-developers/
======
runesoerensen
Does CloudFlare support HTTP/2 yet?
[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&date...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=custom&type=story&query=cloudflare%20http2&dateStart=1449100800&dateEnd=1449792000)

